# F1 Australia - Only 3 hours for the 1. Free Practice



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It is yet quite in Albert Park, but only for 3 hours more. In three hours the first practice of the season is starting. :fruit:

Gentlemen, Start your engines ! :drive:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Woohoo!!!!!



:thumbup:

:bigpimp:

:bling:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

*I love Speedvision*

*Australia
Practice Thu, Mar 4 11pm SD
Qualifying Fri, Mar 5 12am SD
Australian Grand Prix Sat, Mar 6 9:30pm LIVE

Malaysia
Practice Thu, Mar 18 1am LIVE
Qualifying Fri, Mar 19 2am LIVE
Malaysia Grand Prix Sat, Mar 20 1:30am LIVE

Bahrain
Practice Fri, Apr 2 6am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, Apr 3 7am LIVE
Grand Prix of Bahrain Sun, Apr 4 7am LIVE

San Marino
Practice Fri, Apr 23 8am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, Apr 24 9am LIVE
San Marino Grand Prix Sun, Apr 25 7:30am LIVE

Spain
Practice Fri, May 7 8am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, May 8 9am LIVE
Spanish Grand Prix Sun, May 9 7:30am LIVE

Monaco
Practice Thu, May 20 8am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, May 22 9am LIVE
Monaco Grand Prix Sun, May 23 7:30am LIVE

Europe (Nurburg)
Practice Fri, May 28 8am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, May 29 9am LIVE
Grand Prix of Europe Sun, May 30 7:30am LIVE

Canada
Practice Fri, Jun 11 2pm LIVE
Qualifying Sat, Jun 12 2pm LIVE
Canadian Grand Prix Sun, Jun 13 12 noon LIVE

USA
Practice Sat, Jun 19 10am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, Jun 19 2pm LIVE
United States Grand Prix Sun, Jun 20 12:30pm LIVE

France
Practice Fri, Jul 2 8am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, Jul 3 9am LIVE
French Grand Prix Sun, Jul 4 7:30am LIVE

Britain
Practice Fri, Jul 9 9am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, Jul 10 10am LIVE
British Grand Prix Sun, Jul 11 7:30am LIVE

Germany
Practice Fri, Jul 23 8am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, Jul 24 9am LIVE
German Grand Prix Sun, Jul 25 7:30am LIVE

Hungary
Practice Fri, Aug 13 8am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, Aug 14 9am LIVE
Hungarian Grand Prix Sun, Aug 15 7:30am LIVE

Belgium
Practice Fri, Aug 27 8am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, Aug 28 9am LIVE
Grand Prix of Belgium Sun, Aug 29 7:30am LIVE

Italy
Practice Fri, Sep 10 8am LIVE
Qualifying Sat, Sep 11 9am LIVE
Italian Grand Prix Sun, Sep 12 7:30am LIVE

China (Shanghai)
Practice Thu, Sep 23 2am LIVE
Qualifying Fri, Sep 24 3am LIVE
Grand Prix of China Sat, Sep 25 1:30am LIVE

Japan
Practice Thu, Oct 7 1am LIVE
Qualifying Fri, Oct 8 2am LIVE
Japanese Grand Prix Sat, Oct 9 1am LIVE

Brazil
Practice Fri, Oct 22 12pm LIVE
Qualifying Sat, Oct 23 3:30pm SD
Brazilian Grand Prix Sun, Oct 24 12:30pm LIVE

Events from Australia, Malaysia, China and Japan which begin after midnight Eastern Time are listed as occurring on the previous day. For example, Australia qualifying begins at midnight Friday, and will be found in Friday's listings on Speed's Program Schedule page.

SD = Same Day Delay

Final telecast schedules for Canada and USA practice and qualifying are still to be determined.

ALL F1 RACES REPLAY SUNDAY NIGHTS AT 9PM & 1AM

Schedules subject to change

ALL TIMES EASTERN*


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Speed sucks....

They might as well be the NASCAR Channel.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Speed sucks....
> 
> They might as well be the NASCAR Channel.


yeah I decided to drop the negative and deleted the comment about the NascarTV aka SpeedTV and just put SpeedVision


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

As much as I miss Speedvision, I am grateful NASCRAPTV still shows (some) sportscar racing as well as F1, WRC, and MotoGP. Ten years ago IIRC there was no regular coverage.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> Speed sucks....
> 
> They might as well be the NASCAR Channel.


You've just got to sort through all the crap. It's like any other TV channel, it's 99% drivel and crap, and 1% gem (Except Discovery, it's more like 95% crap and 5% gem. But man oh man Discovery HD is priceless).

I watch Speed for all the Grand Am replays, SWC replays, F1 coverage, WRC, and once in a while for Car Crazy when one of the local guys make it onto the show.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Let's see...last year I sitting at about turn 6 at Albert Park...this year I am stuck in Dallas. This sucks.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Tuning in at 11:00 :thumbup:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

F1-live.com has live timing right now! :thumbup:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok... I won't be a spoiler. But the First free results are very interesting! Makes you wonder what kind of programs the respective teams were on.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

racerdave said:


> Woohoo!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO! And about bloody time too  now just have to stay awake (11PM EST) :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

> Norbert Haug, the head of Mercedes motorsport which runs McLaren's engine program, said: "It's not a tactical thing, they (Ferrari) are just quicker, a lot quicker. The Michelin (tyre) runners were quite close together, which is good for the sport, but the Ferrari and Bridgestone seem to be very dominant, which is not so good."


http://www.f1racing.net/en/news.php?newsID=44146

:eeps:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Funny, this is what Ron Dennis has to say:

“Teams have understandably adopted different strategies for what is effectively a test in preparation for the real event,” he explained. “As a result, times are of little significance. We went through our programme and are looking forward to the rest of the weekend.”


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Maybe I missed the announcement of this, but for me the best part of the free practice happened immediately at the beginning: Hearing Bob Varsha back as the Speed Channel voice of Formula One. Yes, it's about time! 

Speed is still carrying all the programming I care about: F1, F3k (F2?) and WRC. That's plenty for me to make sure I have them in any future channel packages I select.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Ferrari's pace is truly worrying. I'm not so concerned about Williams, they always seem to be on a different agenda on Friday. McLaren is another story. I sincerely hope Kimi's talent isn't wasted on bad car this year. To me it's the best looking car by far, just slow. I really think if Ferrari dominate again it will be very bad for the sport. I should think even Ferrari fans would get bored.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok... I used to go to F1-live.com for live timing, but they are now doing a pay service... the free stuff only updates every 10 minutes. Weak.

So I went to the official F1 site, and their live timing is the best... sector times and everything. I bet this is what Varsha, Matchett and Hobbs watch as they're looking at the telly.

http://www.formula1.com/race/livetiming/714.html

Oh... and the Q1 is over. A very good result... so far.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

richard said:


> .... I should think even Ferrari fans would get bored.


I certainly doubt that. I wouldn't mind if Williams/BMW won year after year--as long as there were chases race after race. Hope it will be a competitive year and JPM keeps his head in the game and with the team.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

So, it looks like Bridgestone did their homework. I don't know where are those 1-2 seconds difference that we have seen during the tests.

Anyway, I am happy for the double-pole  

Forza Ferrari !!! :thumbup:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Alex... ahem, go sit on that double pole.



At least JPM kept it interesting. 

And the start... I'm sure that *will* be interesting tomorrow with the *alleged* banning of launch control. How they plan on policing that one effectively, I don't know. It will also be interesting to see what the tire longevity is, as well as the pit stop strategy the teams are employing. (is that why McLaren is back so far... are they planning a 2 or even 1 stop race as opposed to the other's 3... just a guess)

But it will be fun to watch!

Go Stumpy!


----------

